# looking for a price list and if hgh is available?



## suzuki86sch (Aug 29, 2016)

Just got back to focus on here. I am new member and created new  email. originally wanted to get info.
 on hgh and find out if possible to order. I have been talking to local person  and receive yellow s not sure if it will work out. What types of ?s to ask and if its the rights one. I would rather get set up here on H-as if possible. All replies welcome thanks Suzuki


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 31, 2016)

What are you needing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 10, 2017)

welcome


----------



## yesidont (Jan 18, 2017)

welcome


----------

